# PCT for mdrol cycle



## BAARON (Feb 9, 2008)

I am 23 years old, 6'1'' and have worked out off and on 6 years, and just recently started again 3 months ago, and I started at 165lbsBW and got up to 175lbsBW in 2 months...Anyway I am on a cycle of Mdrol, and have done methyl drol xt in the past and had very good results with use of just 6oxo for pct and it wasnt enough I got gyno bad from it and still have it. I am in my 3rd week of 4 week cycle and bench press went from 205-4 to 245-4 in 3 weeks, and squat from 275-5 to 335-6.  I have Inhibit E and Reduce xt for pct along with the usual glutamine,creatine,N.O.....I would like it if anyone knew the importance of lowering cortisol levels with the reduce xt, and I would like a chart for pct, ive heard to start after the cycle and Ive heard to start the last week of the cycle?....example something like this...

pct starting 
inhibit e 1st week 75mg/reduce xt 75mg
2nd week 50mg/reduce xt 75mg
3rd week 25 mg/reduce xt 75mg


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 9, 2008)

If that is all you got your in deep trouble no wonder why you have gyno you need a SERM but what you really need is to put the steriods down before you kill yourself you need a ton more knowledge before you even think about picking them up again


----------



## BAARON (Feb 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> If that is all you got your in deep trouble no wonder why you have gyno you need a SERM but what you really need is to put the steriods down before you kill yourself you need a ton more knowledge before you even think about picking them up again



Why doo you say I need a ton more knowledge?  I know more about ph's  and AAS's than most people on these forums, I cant get real nolvadex and inhibit E is a SERM just like nolvadex you moron its 1,4,6-androstatriene-3,17-dione...theres no stronger s%$# for blocking estrogen receptors than nolvadex xt or inhibit E. If it were available and I had any money I would be running a test E, Dbol, with nolva and clomid together but I dont have a way too. I am not working due to winter here in illinois and its all I can afford when I always have true mass,glutamine,glucosamine,multi vit,and spend $100 a week on chicken,steak,fish etc.....I know enough so please just help me out on this subject.....I have worked out for a while being im only 23 and i started hard and doing it right when I was 18...what would your PCT be for this?...dont tell me nolvadex xt or anything illegal, the only thing I need still is tribulus I beleive but just give me a example of how I should go with PCT, I know I was a idiot to not take pct in the past but that was 2 years ago when I did a cycle last and I didnt care then about gyno.


----------



## diablomex (Feb 10, 2008)

BAARON said:


> Why doo you say I need a ton more knowledge?  I know more about ph's  and AAS's than most people on these forums, I cant get real nolvadex and inhibit E is a SERM just like nolvadex you moron its 1,4,6-androstatriene-3,17-dione...theres no stronger s%$# for blocking estrogen receptors than nolvadex xt or inhibit E. If it were available and I had any money I would be running a test E, Dbol, with nolva and clomid together but I dont have a way too. I am not working due to winter here in illinois and its all I can afford when I always have true mass,glutamine,glucosamine,multi vit,and spend $100 a week on chicken,steak,fish etc.....I know enough so please just help me out on this subject.....I have worked out for a while being im only 23 and i started hard and doing it right when I was 18...what would your PCT be for this?...dont tell me nolvadex xt or anything illegal, the only thing I need still is tribulus I beleive but just give me a example of how I should go with PCT, I know I was a idiot to not take pct in the past but that was 2 years ago when I did a cycle last and I didnt care then about gyno.



calm down bro,seems like you know the answer already.just have your usual supprt supps.,some nolva or tomoxifen,some  trib., and some formadrol or something like this and you should be fine.and dont tell me you  cant get a hold of it.if you look for it you can find it on the  web.i did,when i did a cycle


----------



## BAARON (Feb 10, 2008)

diablomex said:


> calm down bro,seems like you know the answer already.just have your usual supprt supps.,some nolva or tomoxifen,some  trib., and some formadrol or something like this and you should be fine.and dont tell me you  cant get a hold of it.if you look for it you can find it on the  web.i did,when i did a cycle



Yea I dont trust buying anything illegal online, and I have a few friends at the gym that do all the real stuff, but I dont have that kind of money, so I have to take chances with the legal things online. I dont really know much at all about the real stuff but I used to do M1T cycles and I liked 1-ad a lot too, but when I used superdrol from AX 2 years ago I got better results than with anything I ever used, and it seems the only superdrol clone now worth anything is Mdrol, and the PCT supplements are prolly not strong enough unless its dr. prescribed stuff like nolva or clomid, but I found that nolvadex xt and inhibit E are the best legal stuff I can find for estrogen control and its all under $30 so its in my budget, as we all know the food is the most important part and its expensive for me right now being I havnt worked for 3 months. Would the inhibit E and reduce xt with some trib be good enough....or is there anything else better that is available legally, ive heard epistane is good also for pct.....I was told to get inhibit E instead of nolvadex xt by a few people... and what actually is the reduce xt good for, what is so important about lowering cortisol levels after a AAS cycle? should i start my pct on the last week? or after the cycle is over? and how should I take it all?

thanks


----------



## rocket3971 (Feb 10, 2008)

You do realize you can get nolva or clomid at ag-guys.com for about the same price as inhibit e and novadex xt.


----------



## BAARON (Feb 10, 2008)

rocket3971 said:


> You do realize you can get nolva or clomid at ag-guys.com for about the same price as inhibit e and novadex xt.



No I really didnt think there was anyway to get any of the real stuff off the internet, thanks for the info I will definately be doing that. How can they sell it without a script?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 10, 2008)

BAARON said:


> No I really didnt think there was anyway to get any of the real stuff off the internet, thanks for the info I will definately be doing that. How can they sell it without a script?





They sell it as a research chemical not for human consumption but that is how you should go for M-drol good luck bro


----------



## BAARON (Feb 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> They sell it as a research chemical not for human consumption but that is how you should go for M-drol good luck bro



Thanks a lot man, This is my 4th week of Mdrol then im finished, it seems alright not as good as the SNS methyl Drol xt in the past but I went from weighing 181lbs to 187 after 3 weeks and bench up 30lbs, squat up 45lbs and the 4th week always gets me the best anyhow then im gonna start the PCT, but in 2 months im going to run a m-drol/p-plex cycle, and i'll get some clomid and nolva from that place, seems I would be a lot safer!


----------



## jgold24 (May 17, 2010)

BAARON, I'm trying to not yell at you.  But your "Inhibit E is a SERM" makes me want to vomit.  Inhibit E is an Aromitase Inhibitor...far different than a SERM.  Calling other people morons when you're the ignorant one irritates me.  Let me set you fully straight:

1.  AI's will only block estrogen temporarily...if you don't taper down, you will get nasty estrogen rebound (hence your bad gyno from 6oxo)
2.  SERMs will block estrogen AND restart your testicular function....which is the most important thing about a SERM over an AI.
3.  FYI Nolvadex is a good idea, but I hear Clomid is better, as Superdrol can cause rebound gyno through progesterone rather than estrogen (Clomid works better on progesterone levels than Nolva apparently).  

Your cycle should be something like 10/10/20/20 with Nolva 40/20/20/10 or something.  Rebound XT isn't a bad idea, as cortisol could potentially be a problem, if you wish to dose it during PCT.  

*FYI for above, no more source postings.  Search research nolva on google, and you will find what you need with no script.  
*If your arrogant attitude improves, I wish you luck.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 17, 2010)

You think he's still on cycle after two years?


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 17, 2010)

richard gears said:


>


 
lmao


----------



## jgold24 (May 17, 2010)

lol sry totally didn't see the original post date.  Whoops.  Knowing this guy, he'd try to run Sdrol off and on for two years lol.  "Inhibit E is a SERM you Fckin*** moron" lost me all respect for this guy, and I wouldn't put anything past him!


----------

